# Epic Gems für Ehre? Nur wo?



## mr999 (6. August 2009)

Es soll ja möglich sein die Epic Gems Rohlinge für 10k Ehre zu kaufen?
Nur wo?
Ich war schon in SW, 1000 Winter, beim juwelier, und beim Arenaverkäufer


----------



## Haimon (6. August 2009)

mr999 schrieb:


> Es soll ja möglich sein die Epic Gems Rohlinge für 10k Ehre zu kaufen?
> Nur wo?
> Ich war schon in SW, 1000 Winter, beim juwelier, und beim Arenaverkäufer



In Sturmwind in dem Raum, wo es auch die Rüstungen für Ehre gibt. Wenn Du den Raum betrittst, dann findest Du einen Juwelenschleiferhändler auf der rechten Seite.

Ein Epic Gem kostet 10.000 Ehre.


----------



## mr999 (6. August 2009)

jo habs gefunden, in der Halle der Champions gleich rechts der Typ.


----------



## Neiderl (6. August 2009)

habe ich das also richtig verstanden: man kann die Dinger 

1. aus Titanerz sondieren

2. beim Embleme des Heldnetums Hänlder in Dalaran kaufen (10-30 Marken)

3. Juwelenschleiferhändler in der jeweiligen Halle der Ehr kaufen (10.000)

4. aus gems mit elementen transmutieren (z.b. Scharlachrubin + kristallines Feuer)

da habe ich gleich ein paar Fragen zu.

zu1.: kann man auch - so wie beim Saronit abbauen beim Abbauen von Titan oder Saronit Glück haben, und es gibt einen epischen Rohdiamanten oder nur durch das Sondieren selber welche finden?

zu4.: hat die Transmutation einen CD? kann man dies Transmutation einfach beim Alchilehrer lernen oder muss man das "Rezept" dafür irgendwo farmen?

ansonsten:

- gibt es so was wie das eisige Prisma (oder wie das heisst) aus dem auch epische gems purzeln könne bzw. kann man die auch aus dem eisgen Prisma kriegen?


Danke schonmal

Neiderl


----------



## Godan LiHar (6. August 2009)

Neiderl schrieb:


> zu4.: hat die Transmutation einen CD? kann man dies Transmutation einfach beim Alchilehrer lernen oder muss man das "Rezept" dafür irgendwo farmen?


Bis auf ein Transmutationsrezept kann man alle beim Alchemie-Lehrer lernen. Für das letzte gibt es ein Quest, bei dem man 5 solcher Transmutationen gemacht haben muss. Dann bekommt man das letzte Rezept.


----------



## Griese (6. August 2009)

Ja, gibts auch im Eisigen Prisma. Hab heute den Orangen Epic Stein drinne gehabt.


----------



## dmarquardt (7. August 2009)

Kauft euch die Dinger doch im AH. Die Preise sind doch, zumindest auf meinem Server, so was von kaputt!
Ich hatte 1.500 Titanerz, teils gefarmt, teils gekauft. Von meinen 83 epischen Steinen bin ich bislang noch nicht einen losgeworden! Wie es immer so ist, die Leute kennen immer nur "Unterbieten".
Im Moment kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mir die neuen Steine einen epischen Verlust von ca. 6.000 Gold eingebracht haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr999 (7. August 2009)

dmarquardt schrieb:


> Kauft euch die Dinger doch im AH. Die Preise sind doch, zumindest auf meinem Server, so was von kaputt!
> Ich hatte 1.500 Titanerz, teils gefarmt, teils gekauft. Von meinen 83 epischen Steinen bin ich bislang noch nicht einen losgeworden! Wie es immer so ist, die Leute kennen immer nur "Unterbieten".
> Im Moment kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mir die neuen Steine einen epischen Verlust von ca. 6.000 Gold eingebracht haben.
> 
> ...



Muhaha!
Wenn ich auch solche Preise von 500 Gold für Klobiger Kardinalsrubin sehe, ist es nur richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte noch bis die Preise wieder gesunken sind, oder gehe Inis und Ehre farmen.
Dann kaufe ich mir die Steine für Ehre oder Marken und lasse diese von jemanden aus der Gilde dann schleifen.


----------



## Neiderl (7. August 2009)

...

wieviel epische Rohsteine kommen denn so aus einem stack Titan raus?

(aus 1.500 80 Steine würde bedeuten pro Stack ca. ein epic gem)?


Ach ja und nochmal zum transmutieren - hat das transmutieren für epic gems einen Cd oder nicht?


Neiderl

PS: ich denke die Rohsteine werden sich so auf einen Preis von 70-200 Gold einpendeln - wer gibt schon 300, 400 oder sogar 500 Gold aus für einen stein, der gerade mal 4 Punkte mehr auf Fähigkeiten gibt als der Stein für 60 Gold?


----------



## Anaximedes (7. August 2009)

Schwer zu sagen was die Steine später kosten werden. Auf der einen Seite gibt es jetzt massig Steine auf dem Markt (Jeder löst seine Arenapunkte, usw ein), was den Preis drücken sollte, andererseits sind die Steine neu, was den Preis wieder.

Ich glaube sie werden so bei ca 200 bleiben, immerhin kosten die Mats für die guten Verzauberungen einen ähnlichen Preis.


----------



## Wiesenputz (10. August 2009)

Neiderl schrieb:


> Ach ja und nochmal zum transmutieren - hat das transmutieren für epic gems einen Cd oder nicht?



Jau, hat es. 

20 Stunden Cooldown.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. August 2009)

dmarquardt schrieb:


> Kauft euch die Dinger doch im AH. Die Preise sind doch, zumindest auf meinem Server, so was von kaputt!
> Ich hatte 1.500 Titanerz, teils gefarmt, teils gekauft. Von meinen 83 epischen Steinen bin ich bislang noch nicht einen losgeworden! Wie es immer so ist, die Leute kennen immer nur "Unterbieten".
> Im Moment kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mir die neuen Steine einen epischen Verlust von ca. 6.000 Gold eingebracht haben.
> 
> ...


Tja, weil du halt einer von zig anderen warst, die Titanerz angerammscht hatten ... Wurde so dick und breit angekündigt vorher und auch die Titanerz-Preise kurz vor Patch sprachen Bände ...

Das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage is nich so dein Ding oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmarquardt (15. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Tja, weil du halt einer von zig anderen warst, die Titanerz angerammscht hatten ... Wurde so dick und breit angekündigt vorher und auch die Titanerz-Preise kurz vor Patch sprachen Bände ...
> 
> Das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage is nich so dein Ding oder ?
> 
> ...



Hehe... Na, mittlerweile muss ich meine Aussage relativieren, ich verkauf die Steine halt jetzt geschliffen. Preise sind zwar teilweise auch schon unter 200 G, aber ich hab meine Ausgaben schon wieder drin, es ist sogar noch ein bißchen was übrig geblieben. Von den jetzt mittleren Steinen und den ganzen kleinen mal nicht zu reden.


----------

